

Why You Shouldn’t Use Ergonomic Keyboards - yapcguy
http://www.healthytyping.com/articles/why-you-should-not-use-ergonomic-keyboards/

======
roopeshv
i don't get how "Contoured and perpendicular keyboards make you tilt your
fingers (need photo), hands, and forearms, which throws them off balance,". I
use one. My hands are more relaxed with this keyboard.

